# 2003 Optimax 150 SmartCraft 2.0 Engine Malfunction



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey folks,

Not been posting much because I have not been doing much. Last 2 summers I had no job, this summer I have been working, yet too tired, to lazy, too hot or not in the mood,:

So aside from a season opener shakedown cruise and one outing in June, we TRIED to get out for a stab at some steelhead. Big motor statred and idled fine, good holeshot out of the marina, ran fine for 4 or 5 minutes and the SmartCraft alarm went off displaying an engine and bell icon; Engine Malfunction. Came off throttle, alarm stopped, back on throttle and came back after a couple minutes, and so on

Engine sounded normal, power felt normal, boat is garaged and has a new battery.
Let it idle in the driveway with garden hose for half hourno alarm. Ran fine, no odd smells or hot spots with the cover off.

Any ideas? Any ideas on how to get more specific diagnostic info out of the SmartCraft?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

check ur manual the beeps and icons will help narrow it down. get it to deale for a readout


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks K. The manual tells me nothing, even the ones online. I do have some other stuff the dealer left in the boat but I believe they are install instructions. I would prefer to not take it for service because 1) My local mechanic that I liked is gone, 2) Trying not to spend big money, still digging out from no job for over 2 years, 3) The nearest Mercury Premier Service Department in 90 some miles away: Eastlake to Catawba.

I&#8217;d like to find out what it is so I can do it myself or at least know the service dept. is being honest.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Is it like the typical engine monitor alarm? That is, a constant beep for overheat, 3 beeps for oil or what? If the gauge is showing a flag and sounding an alarm there MUST be something somewhere that tells you what it means. If you go to mercurymarine.com and find your gauge there is a large .pdf there with everything you need. The gauge has icons for nearly everything. 

Without knowing anything about your problem like rpm when it sounded the alarm or anything else we can only guess. BUT in lieu of deeper details I would suggest two things. 1) Water in the fuel/water separator or 2) Insufficient water flow due to an aged water pump impellor or grooved housing. How have you maintained the engine?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

UFM82 said:


> Is it like the typical engine monitor alarm? That is, a constant beep for overheat, 3 beeps for oil or what? If the gauge is showing a flag and sounding an alarm there MUST be something somewhere that tells you what it means. If you go to mercurymarine.com and find your gauge there is a large .pdf there with everything you need. The gauge has icons for nearly everything.
> 
> Without knowing anything about your problem like rpm when it sounded the alarm or anything else we can only guess. BUT in lieu of deeper details I would suggest two things. 1) Water in the fuel/water separator or 2) Insufficient water flow due to an aged water pump impellor or grooved housing. How have you maintained the engine?


I was thinking water pressure issues at higher RPM's as well. If it's an 03 with the original water pump/ impeller, and has been sitting most of the summer, it's a good chance the impeller is shot.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

ApeShip said:


> Thanks K. The manual tells me nothing, even the ones online. I do have some other stuff the dealer left in the boat but I believe they are install instructions. I would prefer to not take it for service because 1) My local mechanic that I liked is gone, 2) Trying not to spend big money, still digging out from no job for over 2 years, 3) The *nearest Mercury Premier Service Department in 90 some miles away: Eastlake to Catawba*.
> 
> Id like to find out what it is so I can do it myself or at least know the service dept. is being honest.


Have you checked with Sima Marine right there in Eastlake? They had the computer diagnostic equipment for my 2004 Merc 150 EFIs. I considered them very fair with my motor issues.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks all. The water pump is reasonable, but it was an ENGINE icon, not a WATER PRESSURE icon: solely the BELL and ENGINE and single long beep.

Workdog. I'll keep that in mind. They are walking distance from me, that is when my bike tire gets sliced by a broken vodka bottle on Lakeshore. Slime does not help that.

Yet back with my first boat and 9.9 tiller they told me they were I/O and inboard folks. But that was over 10 years ago.

I'd love to be able to hold a couple buttons on the monitor and get a specific alphanumeric code I could look up


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

The Smartcraft manual doesn't say squat about what the problem is other than to consult the Engine Operation, Maintenance and Warranty Manual. Do you have this manual for your engine? It will tell you what the alarm may mean. But you are correct- an engine and bell icon only means that a malfunction occurred. Who knows?

However, it does say that if the issue is such that it will cause engine damage it will reduce/limit engine rpm. Much like the Johnson SLOW system did. You said the engine ran fine so apparently it wasn't a fatal problem. However there has to be some reason for the alarm. I don't know enough about them to guess. 

UFM82


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup engine ran fine. Would love a code...at least it isn't May when this is happening.


----------

